# Does this count as hearing voices?



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

The last couple days I have been worrying about "hearing voices".

Sometimes even when it's quiet it's almost as if I can slightly hear something.

I am not hearing direct voices (which is a good sign), but still it's as if I can hear very faint background noise.

Possibly because it's from being more anxious lately?...I don't know.

But I am so hyper-vigilant that I will press mute on the TV several times to make sure I am not hearing anything besides the TV. (Maybe that's OCD??)

So does that count as hearing voices?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

By the way if someone were to say like, " well what is it that you hear?" I would say it's almost to faint to really describe so maybe it is background noise and being more sensitive to noise?


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I could have writtin that myself... I experience that too... Its not voices.. I because we are anxious and over sensitive...

Just relax.. if u heard voices u wouldnt have doubt.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I get the same thing all the time. Muting the TV to make sure it's not something else. It's just anxiety, ignore it and it will go away.


----------

